# What does it all mean?



## SimplePT (Oct 31, 2011)

I am just starting out trying to design iOS apps on XCode 4.2

I have used C before, but only at a basic(ish) level; basically I can look at some code and tell you what is going on with about 90% of it - but when it comes to writing it I am terrible.

But I haven't used Objective-C before, so even writing my "Hello World!" program is proving to be a little difficult.


Can anybody help me with what the following does within the code:

- (IBaction)
- (id)
- sender
- @  (<< used before "Hello World!")


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 31, 2011)

This is a great outline and explains all the code snippets you've asked about:

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/iPhone/iOSGetStarted00.aspx

It assumes a base-level knowledge of some kind of C or C++ language, which, in my opinion, is paramount to understanding Objective-C.


----------

